# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ملف شخصي للدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة

## أريج الروح

تعريف بالشاعر الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة  
*الملف الشخصي لـلشاعر الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة*  



 



الإسم : الدكتور/ مانع سعيد العتيبة

نبذة عن : الشاعر

ولد الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة في شهر مايو من عام 1946 فأنهى دراسة المرحلة الثانوية عام 1963 وحصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في الاقتصاد من جامعة بغداد عام 1969 ومن ثم سافر إلى مصر ليحصل على شهادة الماجستير والدكتوراه من جامعة القاهرة 1976 م .

ترأس الدكتور دائرة بترول إمارة أبوظبي عام 1969 ليصبح أول وزير للبترول والثروة المعدنية في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة عام 1972 ومن بعدها أعطاه صاحب السمو الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان الشرف ليكون مستشاراً خاصاً له عام 1990 ومازال يشغل هذا المنصب حتى الآن .

وتقديراً لدوره البارز وجهوده الكبيرة في على الصعيدين الاقتصادي والسياسي حصل العتيبة على الدكتوراه الفخريه في القانون الدولي من جامعة كيو اليابانية وكذلك الدكتوراه الفخريه في القانون العام من جامعة مانيلا في الفلبين وشهادة دكتوراه فخرية في فلسفة الاقتصاد من جامعة ساوث بيلار في كاليفورنيا وأخيراً حصل العتيبة على الدكتوراه الفخرية في الاقتصاد من جامعة ساوباولو البرازيلية .

كان لظروف الحياة القاسية أكبر الأثر في ولادة هذا الشاعر الكبير فلم يولد وفي فمه ملعقة من ذهب كغيره من شعراء العصر الحديث بل قاسى وعانى حتى درس وتعلم ووصل إلى ما وصل إليه فقد عاصر الدكتور مانع ظروف الحياة القاسية في دول الخليج وشاهد بأم عينيه كيف كان أهل الإمارات يكدون ويتعبون من أجل لقمة العيش فكانت التجربة وكانت المعاناة التي ولدت شاعراً كبيراً يشار إليه بالبنان .

للشاعر أكثر من 33 ديوانا في مختلف أغراض الشعر العامي والفصيح وأبدع في الاثنين أيما إبداع ومن أشهر دواوينه ديوان المسيرة، تلك الملحمة الشعرية الرائعة وفيها يحكي العتيبة بلغة القصيد معاناة شعب الإمارات قبل ظهور النفط ويسطر بأحلى الأبيات مراحل تاريخية عاشها أبناء المنطقة ابتداء بالمرحلة الأولى التي تمثل عصر اللؤلؤ والتي أبرز من خلالها حياة الأجداد الذين كانوا يركبون البحر وأخطاره ويسابقون أمواج الخليج الدافئة نحو الخير الوفير

تحدث الدكتور مانع بعدها عن المرحلة الثانية وتمثل الفترة الزمنية التي فصلت بين عصر اللؤلؤ وعصر البترول وفي هذه المرحلة تفرق أبناء أبو ظبي في الدول الخليجية المجاورة بسبب الكساد الاقتصادي الذي عم المنطقة في ذلك الوقت

كان الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة مرافقا دائما لصاحب السمو المرحوم الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان في حلّه وترحاله،فتعلم منه الكثير وسار على نهجه وخطاه وكان أحد أتباعه المخلصين الذين ذكرهم صاحب السمو الشيخ زايد بكل الخير فكانوا الرعيل الأول الذين أخرجوا شعب الإمارات من حياة الفقر والشقاء إلى حياة المتعة والرفاهية

كتب الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة قصائد جميلة جدا في مختلف فنون الشعر ومنها الرثاء فكانت قصائده مؤثرة جدا في هذا الجانب

وكان للغزل والحب والشوق والوصف النصيب الأكبر من أشعار الدكتور مانع واشتهرت هذه القصائد في منطقة الخليج وبعض الدول العربية وغنى له الكثير من الفنانين العرب مثل كاظم الساهر الذي غنى له قصائد بالفصحى وكذلك محمد البلوشي الذي غنى (رايع جمال الزين)

للعتيبة قصائد عديدة في أحوال الأمة العربية المتصدعة وفي القدس الأسيرة وكتب القصائد عن زياراته لعدد من البلدان والعواصم العربية مثل الإسكندرية ودمشق والرباط وغيرها كما كتب عن أحوال النفط ومنظمة الأوبك والبترول العربي و غيرها من القصائد التي تتعلق بالأمتين العربية والإسلامية

كتب الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبه العديد من القصائد في الأم ووصفها كأجمل ما يكون الوصف وفي ديوانه الذي يحمل عنوان (أم البنات) كتب قصائده بالفصحى في الزوجة وغيرتها وتحملها وحبها وشوقها وعنائها وكتب العديد من القصائد التي تحمل أسماء أطفاله
بالإضافة إلى كون العتيبة شاعرا مبدعا فهو كاتب متمكن و من هواياته السفر والفروسية والقنص والصيد بالصقور

للشاعر أكثر من 35 ديوانا شعريا بين الفصحى والعامية ونذكر بعضا منها:
ليل طويل، أغنيات من بلادي، خواطر وذكريات، المسيرة، قصائد إلى الحبيب، دانات من الخليج، قصائد بترولية، الشعر والقائد

كما وله عدد من المؤلفات في المجال الاقتصادي والبترولي مثل : 
1- مقالات بترولية
2- أوبك والصناعة البترولية
3- مجلس التخطيط في إمارة أبوظبي
4- اقتصاديات أبو ظبي قديما وحديثا
4- البترول واقتصاديات الإمارات العربية المتحدة
5- الاتفاقيات البترولية في دولة الإمارات العربية


*لمتابعة أشعار د مانع العتيبة أضغط الرابط :-*

 
الرجاء عدم وضع الروابط الخاصة بالمنتديات الاخرى

----------

